# ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT! 

FOR APPLICATIONS PLEASE REQUEST VIA EMAIL [email protected] 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Jul 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14642981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS THE DATE FOR OUR 30TH ANNUAL ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO SEPTEMBER 26&27 2009. 
THANK YOU TO ALL THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT! 

FOR APPLICATIONS PLEASE REQUEST VIA EMAIL [email protected] 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS THE DATE FOR OUR 30TH ANNUAL ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO SEPTEMBER 26&27 2009. 
THANK YOU TO ALL THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT! 

FOR APPLICATIONS PLEASE REQUEST VIA EMAIL [email protected] 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS THE DATE FOR OUR 30TH ANNUAL ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO SEPTEMBER 26&27 2009. 
THANK YOU TO ALL THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT! 

FOR APPLICATIONS PLEASE REQUEST VIA EMAIL [email protected] 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

1984 ARIZONA SUPER SHOW 

FROM SUPER EVENTS VIDEO ARCHIVES....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwcCm99-uAs
:h5:

WHO WAS THERE???


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there cash prizes for this show for best of / bikes ? and how munch


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

ALL CLUBS MUST REGISTER TOGETHER. </span>

<img src=\'http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t340/arizonasupershow/AZSUPERSHOW09.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


THANK YOU ALL .... FOR THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT! 


FOR APPLICATIONS PLEASE REQUEST VIA EMAIL [email protected] 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

how much r the tickets gonna cost?


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show










http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Aug 30 2009, 11:20 AM~14926573
> *how much r the tickets gonna cost?
> *


Tickets are $20.00


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Aug 27 2009, 05:51 PM~14902155
> *
> 
> ALL CLUBS MUST REGISTER TOGETHER.  </span>
> ...


PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE "TODAY, SEPTEMBER 1, 2009"

EXHIBITOR AND VENDOR SPACE STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Jul 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14642981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRADITION CONTINUES
ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING IN THE MAKING 
FEATURING ARIZONA’S OLDEST CAR CLUB

SOPHISTICATED FEW

SPIRIT

INTRUDERS – AZ

NEW IMAGE

UNIQUE

DUKES – PHX & LA

PHOENIX PRIME

LA GENTE – OXNARD & IMPERIAL VALLEY 

PHOENIX CAR CLUB

SILENT BREEZE

MAJESTICS – PHOENIX, FLAGSTAFF & CASA GRANDE

WEST SIDE – LA

LOS ANGELES

GROUPE – AZ, SAN DIEGO, RIVERSIDE

STREET KINGS 

ROYAL FANTACY

PHOENIX RIDERZ

STEADY DIPPIN

ARIZONA PRIDE - TUCSON

STREET - TUCSON

AND MANY MORE SPECIAL 
ENTRIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

THE FUTURE BEGINS SEPTEMBER 26&27 
THE NEXT 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING

ENTERTAINMENT JUST ADDED

MISTER D
http://www.myspace.com/misterd818

ROCKY PADILLA
http://www.myspace.com/rockypadilla2

THE MAJORS
http://www.myspace.com/themajors

ROLL CALL.......... WHO WILL BE THERE?


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Jul 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14642981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRADITION CONTINUES
ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING IN THE MAKING 
FEATURING ARIZONA’S OLDEST CAR CLUB

SOPHISTICATED FEW

SPIRIT

INTRUDERS – AZ

NEW IMAGE

UNIQUE

DUKES – PHX & LA

PHOENIX PRIME

LA GENTE – OXNARD & IMPERIAL VALLEY 

PHOENIX CAR CLUB

SILENT BREEZE

MAJESTICS – PHOENIX, FLAGSTAFF & CASA GRANDE

WEST SIDE – LA

LOS ANGELES

GROUPE – PHX & OC

STREET KINGS 

ROYAL FANTCY

PHOENIX RIDERZ

STEADY DIPPIN

ARIZONA PRIDE - TUCSON

STREET - TUCSON

AND MANY MORE SPECIAL 
ENTRIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

THE FUTURE BEGINS SEPTEMBER 26&27 
THE NEXT 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING

ENTERTAINMENT JUST ADDED

MISTER D
http://www.myspace.com/misterd818

ROCKY PADILLA
http://www.myspace.com/rockypadilla2

THE MAJORS
http://www.myspace.com/themajors

ROLL CALL.......... WHO WILL BE THERE?


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAN I WISH WE CAN MAKE IT BUT THE DATE IS TO CLOSE TO VEGAS SHOW DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15049670
> *MAN I WISH WE  CAN  MAKE  IT BUT THE  DATE  IS TO  CLOSE  TO  VEGAS  SHOW  DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES......THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT

 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

-------STREETS --------> will be there


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 11 2009, 05:21 PM~15054880
> * -------STREETS --------> will be there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Sep 11 2009, 05:21 PM~15054880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15049670
> *MAN I WISH WE  CAN  MAKE  IT BUT THE  DATE  IS TO  CLOSE  TO  VEGAS  SHOW  DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


BELIEVE ME BRO YOUR CADDY WOULD OF BEEN 1 RIDE I WOULD HAVE LOOKED FORWARD TO SEEING :biggrin:


----------



## spirit64joe (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spirit64joe_@Sep 12 2009, 01:40 PM~15060948
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be good show.


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE OUTSTANDING EXHIBITOR SUPPORT!  

ALL EXHIBITORS MUST BE PRE-REGISTERED
FOR APPLICATIONS EMAIL [email protected] 
OR CALL 623-377-2001

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE SEPTEMBER 17, 2009


WHAT: Arizona Lowrider Super Show
WHERE: Phoenix Convention Center, 3rd St. and Washington, Phoenix
WHEN: Saturday and Sunday, Sept. 26 & 27, 2009
WHO: Super Events Entertainment, Radio Campesina 88.3, and supported by Mega 104.3, Power 98.3, Xpoz Magazine and TV44. 
WHY: 30tth Arizona Lowrider Super Show Anniversary and celebration of Hispanic Heritage Month 
PARKING: On city streets, local garages and parking lots. Or save yourself the trouble of driving and hop aboard the Light Rail. The Light Rail line runs right next to the Phoenix Convention Center

Contact: Johnny Lozoya, 623.377.2001













Lowriders Ridin' High to a 30th Anniversary 1979-2009

PHOENIX -- Lowriders will ride high as they celebrate the 30tth Arizona Lowrider Super Show September 26-27 and Hispanic Heritage Month inside the luxurious Phoenix Convention Center. 

The two-day "modern day fiesta on wheels" features some of the finest custom lowriders, trucks, lowrider bicycles, motorcycles and a model car contest. Over 400 
entrees will fill the floor with delicious candy paints, plush interiors, gleaming chrome engines and gold plate undercarriages representing California, Texas, New Mexico, Nevada and of course Arizona. Arizonas oldest lowrider car club Sophisticated Few recently celebrated their 35th anniversary and will feature over 15 entries in the Arizona Super Show. 

Super Events Entertainment promoter Johnny Lozoya is a legend among Arizona lowrider advocates. Johnny Lozoya promoted the first Arizona Lowrider Super Show April 14, 1979 at Firebird Lake before there was a drag strip there. The first show had 200 entries from Texas, California and Arizona and over 8,000 lowrider enthusiasts from throughout the southwest. The quality has developed tremendously, with feature cars spinning on turntables, flashing disco electro lights and outrageous displays fit for a king.

The Arizona Super Show features over 200 trophies and awards for best paint, interior, engine, trunk, display pin-striping and murals. The tradition continues at the Convention Center with numerous car clubs including Intruders with 40 entries, along with Spirit
(celebrating 29 years),Majestic's (with five chapters), Phoenix Prime, Redeemed Car Ministry (Christian Lowrider Club) Phoenix Riderz,Groupe (San Diego, Orange County, Arizona), La Gente (Oxnard, L.A., Imperial Valley ,Calif.), United,
Phoenix C. C., Unique, New Image, and others representing Arizona. 

Join thousands of car show fans from throughout the southwest and view over 400 entries all under one roof at the Phoenix Convention Center. The 30th Annual Arizona Lowrider Super Show features plenty of live entertainment on two big stages. Arizona's hottest DJs like DJ Shy radio personality, DJ Carlos B, DJ 2 Swift and many more will be spinning the latest hot mix of hip hop, r&b, Old School, cumbias, salsa and reggaton! 

Arizona's newest talented hip-hop artists will perform both days including Riddle, Visonary, Az Boyz, Mc Bener One, and Tim Reeds All-stars. Regional entertainers will also perform including recording artist Mr. D, Browntown Looters and r&b artist Rocky Padilla, all well known in the lowrider community.

The Arizona Lowrider Super Show is produced by Super Events Entertainment, Radio Campesina 88.3 and is supported by Mega 104.3, Power 98.3, Xpoz Magazine and TV44. The Arizona Super Show has been featured in various lowrider publications including Lowrider Magazine, Japan,Lowrider Magazine, U.S.,Orlies Lowriding, and LoRidaz. Also, DVD compilations like OG Ryder,Cruising With La Raza, Pumps n' Dumps, and many others. 

Be a part of the continuing legacy of “lowrider history” as we "cruise into the future" and begin the next thirty years of Lowriding here in Arizona. For more info call 623.377.2001 or e-mail [email protected], or visit www.myspace.com/brownwaterz www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show. 



Media release sent by Ruben Hernandez, Concepts Consulting Group













SuperEvents examiner article

As published on Examiner.com!
Low and slow- The 30th Annual Arizona Lowrider Super Show
August 8, 11:48 AM Phoenix All Things Hipster Examiner Doug Zuber

If your hommies are the country club set who have been sitting under an umbrella by the pool sipping gin and tonics for the last 40 years, than they might not know about the Low Rider lifestyle. But for the rest of us, it’s Mi Coche- My Culture.
On September 26 and September 27th, Super Events Entertainment presents The 30th Annual Arizona Lowrider Super Show at the air-conditioned Phoenix Civic Plaza. This is a “don’t miss” event if you wish to find out the latest trends in this growing multi-cultural lifestyle that centers around one’s highly customized ride. The show will feature custom lowriders, rad trucks, pimped out SUV’s, lowrider bikes, oldies, euros, model cars and special interest vehicles. It is estimated that over ten thousand car show participants will gather over the two days and view more than 400 custom cars and exhibits. This Chicano subculture of automobiles, beginning with the San Jose lowrider explosion of the late 60’s and early 70's, continues through today's custom car industry as a certified lifestyle which has now crossed boundaries and includes all aspects of what makes up Americana today.
In the 1970”s, owning your own car, customized with killer paint, mucho chrome and suspension so low it nearly scraped the ground, gave you the attitude to tilt your head back and soak up all the attention. Yeah momacita!
You spent your nights cruising round town, looking for a place to hang. Once you found it, you rolled in low and slow, scraping your back bumper while scoping out all the super caliente Chicanas. There would be row after row of big, sleek Chevy Caprices and Impalas displaying their club placas in the rear window. These were simpler times.
However, the chill aspects of lowrider culture and what attracts most people to come out to the Arizona Super Show lies in the creation of the cars themselves as well as the people that dedicate serious amounts of time, creativity, money and passion to their rides.
Lowriders have unique hydraulic suspension systems that lower their cars as close to the street as possible yet offer height-adjustments to raise them into the sky as well. They’re often on small wheels and rims--gold and chrome that tend to look out of proportion to the cars, especially when they’re raised to their full height. But because it’s a culture, it also has to do with fashion, music, women and even lowrider bikes. Fashion wise for men, there’s the utilitarian uniform look of blue or black Dickies pants, white T-shirt, pulled up tube socks, and white sneakers with a mechanic-like zip jacket; or button-down short-sleeved mechanics shirt with corresponding bandana in the back pocket. Girls can be just as dope with flannel or mechanic shirts, usually paired with short denim shorts or skirts and high-wedged shoes, topped with a rockabilly coif.
The 30th Annual Arizona Lowrider Super Show is all about the Lowrider Culture & Lifestyle. It's about the Hoppers, the Club Plaque makers, the Traditional Lows, the Bombs, the Upholstery makers, the Pin-stripers and last but not least the Painters! Lowrider lifestyle is about Familia too because without their partner's support, car enthusiasts probably couldn’t build that bomb or hopper. With over 200 trophies being handed out and thousands in cash prices, entrants have been registered already from over 10 western states.
The convention not only showcases the amazing cars here in Arizona, but there are serious Lowrider bikes that you have to see to believe. Lowrider bikes have been around for years, although nobody has ever really determined when the actual first lowrider bike hit the road. Perhaps it was Eddie Munster from the '60s TV show The Munsters, riding a customized Schwinn Sting-Ray. The bikes come in all colors, shapes and sizes but what they all have in common are that stretched front forks and decorations that would make Queen Elizabeth blush.
In addition to the cars and bikes, this years show will include great music, booths selling all sorts of accessories related to lowriding, clothes, food, tattoo artists, Latino art exhibits, a dance in the evening with great DJ’s spinning old school and the most down sh*t this side of da border. Many of the best local and regional bands are booked to show as well as experts in the lowrider industry who are there to share experiences and answer questions.
And then there’s the competitions. Best car, best truck, best hopper, and best bike... Some of this year’s competitors have been preparing an entire year for this event so you will see some of the most tricked out rides this side of your favorite topless bar. For one of the most amazing events you will ever see, make sure you, your friends and your family make it to downtown Phoenix for the 30th Annual Lowrider Super Show.


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

move in times please post :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Sep 18 2009, 07:06 PM~15121914
> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE SEPTEMBER 17, 2009
> WHAT: Arizona Lowrider Super Show
> 
> ...


The Munsters TV show never had "Eddie" riding around on a customized StingRay. This is the great lowrider bicycle origins myth. 

George Barris did build a bike for the character of Eddie Munster, and Butch Patrick (who played the role of Eddie) would ride it around the set between takes, but it was NEVER on the actual show. The bike was virtually never seen by the public till LBM printed a few old photo's of it in the mid 1990's. If the bike was ever on the show it would have been seen on YouTube or on a screen capture. There is a photo of Eddie Munster sitting on the bike but it wasn't taken from an episode. I love how this myth continues to be taken for fact :uh: .


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Sep 21 2009, 06:55 PM~15145989
> *The Munsters TV show never had "Eddie" riding around on a customized StingRay. This is the great lowrider bicycle origins myth.
> 
> George Barris did build a bike for the character of Eddie Munster, and Butch Patrick (who played the role of Eddie) would ride it around the set between takes, but it was NEVER on the actual show. The bike was virtually never seen by the public till LBM printed a few old photo's of it in the mid 1990's. If the bike was ever on the show it would have been seen on YouTube or on a screen capture. There is a photo of Eddie Munster sitting on the bike but it wasn't taken from an episode. I love how this myth continues to be taken for fact :uh: .
> *


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 20 2009, 03:09 PM~15134043
> *move in times please post  :biggrin:
> *


Move in will be on Saturday, Sept. 26 from 7am - 3pm 

SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:19 PM~15153964
> *Move in will be on Saturday, Sept. 26 from 7am - 3pm
> 
> SUPER EVENTS ENTERTAINMENT
> *


i spoke to johnny and he said that friday was move in also ??? i wrote that down ??


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Don't forget the pics of the Whores  *


----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny, is this show pre-reg only or can we reg on Sat during move-in?


----------



## arizonasupershow (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Oun88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can tickets be purchsed ahead of time, or day of show only?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

any pics yet?


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 AM~15197248
> *any pics yet?
> *


 :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 AM~15197248
> *any pics yet?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*PICS!!!*


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Sep 27 2009, 04:50 PM~15200617
> *:|  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 28 2009, 09:21 AM~15206547
> *PICS!!!
> *


 :rant:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

post info for the show in tucson :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

A select few:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are just a few....
We got more here:

Go to this link for more:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thats it?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:dunno: :wow:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2009, 09:40 PM~15214373
> *thats it?
> *


X's 2


----------



## khwts17 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 28 2009, 12:06 PM~15208178
> *
> *


Phx show weak in every aspect. Now let's see the REAL show..in Vegas! And maybe the real winners will be recognized finally as well. 
:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219923
> *Phx show weak in every aspect. Now let's see the REAL show..in Vegas! And maybe the real winners will be recognized finally as well.
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


ROGUES QUEEN LAC for a good show I would recommend the San Diego or Traffic shows. Not to take away from vegas, but I think you would have a better time at the others.


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info!! I follow all car clubs and the events they hold but do not think I have been to Traffic's. This is my first time for Vegas just to see how it goes down...from what I heard it's crazy! 

This time I'm supporting my Fiancee and his car club so maybe when we in Cali again we can check out you all. I wanna say I saw you all in the Lowrider magazine recently...but in any case I have seen your cars...NICE! :thumbsup: 


"Queen Lac"
"I" Lady's C. C.
Phx Chapter ...More to come!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 29 2009, 02:56 PM~15219923
> *Phx show weak in every aspect. Now let's see the REAL show..in Vegas! And maybe the real winners will be recognized finally as well.
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

anymore pics?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got this coming up homie's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------

